
Army of 100k Chinese ducks ready to combat locust swarms in Pakistan - xbmcuser
https://www.thestar.com.my/news/regional/2020/02/27/army-of-100000-chinese-ducks-ready-to-combat-locust-swarms-in-pakistan
======
fiedzia
>A troop of special Chinese ducks is waiting to be deployed

I can't wait for Pixar movie based on that

------
Grustaf
What could possibly go wrong?

~~~
drenginian
There will be a plague of ducks.

Well then need 100,000 of whatever preys on ducks to eat them.

Etc etc

